# pricing by region



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

I heard a number today that blew my mind. My hanger is leaving for North Dakota, his brother is there getting $.50 to hang and $2.50 to hang and finish w/materials:blink:. Is that possible? I am in W. Michigan, and most of us are happy to see $.80 to hang and finish with materials. Just wondered about North Dakota and other regions. 

No, I am not looking to steal work, just give me a ballpark number.


----------

